# Il tango della gelosia



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5QfVR9gGMY&feature=related


Perchè si è gelosi ? Lo siete ?


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5QfVR9gGMY&feature=related
> 
> 
> Perchè si è gelosi ? Lo siete ?



Un po' lo ero, ma non tanto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

La mia gelosia è di due tipi.
Fastidio che altre provino interesse.
Paura che lui voglia "esprimere" il suo interesse.
Se ho fiducia rimane solo il primo tipo...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Giugno 2009)

Sono molto gelosa, ma non lo dò a vedere....


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Io sono abbastanza gelosa, ma bisogna dire che se il mio compagno non mi da modo di esserlo me ne guardo bene dal farmi menate inutili


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia gelosia è di due tipi.
> Fastidio che altre provino interesse.
> Paura che lui voglia "esprimere" il suo interesse.
> Se ho fiducia rimane solo il primo tipo...


 
quasi uguale.
sono stata gelosa esagerata, poi ho imparato a fingere indifferenza, ma non mi viene benissimo


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Perchè si è gelosi ? Lo siete ?


No, lo sono stata di riflesso, condizionata da uomini estremamente possessivi. Mi infastidisce molto quando l'uomo che sta con me si distrae davanti ad altro (o a un'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), ma solo quando io sono presente.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

prima ero gelosissima , oggi non ne ho motivo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5QfVR9gGMY&feature=related
> 
> 
> Perchè si è gelosi ? Lo siete ?



Quel "tanto" che non guasta.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quel "tanto" che non guasta.


 
ai suoi incisivi?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ai suoi incisivi?













Esagerata, ciao Brugolì.


----------



## Old Zyp (18 Giugno 2009)

non sono geloso, o almeno sino a quando non mi ci fanno pensare


----------



## Lettrice (19 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quel "tanto" che non guasta.


Io pure


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2009)

Non sono per niente gelosa. Per me o sei con me, o non ci sei proprio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Giugno 2009)

Ho sempre considerato la gelosia come una profonda mancanza di rispetto, come un'espressione di possessività misera, come se l'altro/a fosse una cosa comprata.
Ho sempre riso delle avances (a volte comiche come solo noi uomini sappiamo essere) di cui era oggetto mia moglie. In un senso penso più positivo, un certo senso di "possesso" mi portava pure ad essere orgoglioso di essere il compagno di una donna così attraente.
Ora sono geloso, per quanto la cosa mi infastidisca parecchio, ma credo sia una reazione normale del "maschio ferito nell'orgoglio".


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*....*

La gelosia sana scatta solo se l'altro/a offre motivo di averne.
Trovo molto "cafone" l'uomo che in compagnia di una donna, guardi con intenzione o faccia apprezzamenti su altre... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5QfVR9gGMY&feature=related
> 
> 
> Perchè si è gelosi ? Lo siete ?


gelosa no, possessiva sì, molto. Non sono sicura di me, non lo sn mai stata con nessun fidanzatino e nemmeno con l'uomo che ho sposato. Men che mai con gli amanti: ho sempre avuto la paura che fidanzati, marito o amanti ne trovassero una che preferissero a me....di buono c'è solo che non ho mai controllato cellulari, cassetti della scrivania, borse da lavoro o portafogli. Sta passando questa cosa....le persone non possiamo tenerle legate a noi per sempre se non vogliono e non sentono il legame.


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Se sono innamorato sono anche un po' geloso, è normale. Non so, da uno a dieci, direi un 4... possessivo mai. Non lo sono con le cose, figuriamoci con le persone.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se sono innamorato sono anche un po' geloso, è normale. Non so, da uno a dieci, direi un 4... possessivo mai. Non lo sono con le cose, figuriamoci con le persone.


allora prestami la moto


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> allora prestami la moto


Questa è cattiveria pura, gettar sale su una ferita aperta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> allora prestami la moto


 Ok, vieni a farci un giro... se la sai guidare te la presto.


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

A proposito, ieri una stronza mi ha tamponato al semaforo... era rosso, scatta il verde, inizio a spuntare... e questa mi viene addosso. Poi mi fa che pensava che spuntassi più veloce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, moto a terra e gamba con graffi e lividi...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A proposito, ieri una stronza mi ha tamponato al semaforo... era rosso, scatta il verde, inizio a spuntare... e questa mi viene addosso. Poi mi fa che pensava che spuntassi più veloce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immagino la reazione calma ed equilibrata


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> immagino la reazione calma ed equilibrata


 A dir la verità mi son ritrovato per terra senza capire cosa era successo... poi arriva questa urlando, chiedendomi se mi ero fatto male. Mi voleva portare al pronto soccorso a tutti i costi... poi ho scoperto che aveva noleggiato la macchina e che di solito non guida mai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Alla fine, non riesci nemmeno ad incazzarti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oggi deve passare in ufficio per fare il cid...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A dir la verità mi son ritrovato per terra senza capire cosa era successo... poi arriva questa urlando, chiedendomi se mi ero fatto male. Mi voleva portare al pronto soccorso a tutti i costi... poi ho scoperto che aveva noleggiato la macchina e che di solito non guida mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che brutta cretina!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anch'io quando feci l'incidente in motorino rimasi allibita dal fatto che lo stronzo che mi aveva tagliato la strada si mise ad urlare come un pazzo mentre ero per terra con un male porco!!
per fortuna avevo dietro una macchina della polizia che gli fece un culetto come Dio comanda 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma ti sei fatto tanto male?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A dir la verità mi son ritrovato per terra senza capire cosa era successo... poi arriva questa urlando, chiedendomi se mi ero fatto male. Mi voleva portare al pronto soccorso a tutti i costi... poi ho scoperto che aveva noleggiato la macchina e che di solito non guida mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuccato, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




.....o bidonato e non si fa più vedere?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5QfVR9gGMY&feature=related
> 
> 
> Perchè si è gelosi ? Lo siete ?


non ero gelosa

ora è un po' diverso

nel senso che non credo sia proprio gelosia
forse consapevolezza 
e paura di soffrire ancora
e anche furia e rabbia


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ero gelosa
> 
> ora è un po' diverso
> 
> ...


Idem


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, vieni a farci un giro... se la sai guidare te la presto.


tu menti


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> tu menti


...... ma con preciso intento.....


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che brutta cretina!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un classico... prima fanno le cazzate poi si cagano sotto. Gamba bella gonfia da sotto il ginocchio fino alla caviglia... ma solo una botta, per fortuna nulla di grave. Oggi l'ho ripresa anche se mi manca la pedana destra dove appoggiar il piede, sennò mi viene paura di usarla...


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cuccato, eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Se non si fa più vedere la becco io... ho la targa ed il cellulare!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *A proposito, ieri una stronza mi ha tamponato al semaforo... era rosso, scatta il verde, inizio a spuntare... e questa mi viene addosso*. Poi mi fa che pensava che spuntassi più veloce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












dimmi subito chi è che quando vengo in ferie vado a gonfiarla di botte


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimmi subito chi è che quando vengo in ferie vado a gonfiarla di botte


sempre contraria alla viilenza


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5QfVR9gGMY&feature=related
> 
> 
> Perchè si è gelosi ? Lo siete ?



Io sono geloso, o meglio, lo sono diventato quando ho saputo certi particolari del passato di mia moglie...

Chiamasi gelosia retroattiva, la più infame e distruttiva. Fortuna che l'ho riconosciuta in tempo e l'ho debellata.

Un pò di gelosia in un rapporto è lecito accettarla, anzi può far piacere.

Perchè si è gelosi? Credo per insicurezza.


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un classico... prima fanno le cazzate poi si cagano sotto. Gamba bella gonfia da sotto il ginocchio fino alla caviglia... ma solo una botta, per fortuna nulla di grave. Oggi l'ho ripresa anche se mi manca la pedana destra dove appoggiar il piede, sennò mi viene paura di usarla...


Ma vai al ps , anche se non è nulla di che . La moto ti è caduta sopra ?


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma vai al ps , anche se non è nulla di che . La moto ti è caduta sopra ?


 Ma sai, sono solo contusioni... le riconosco perchè negli anni facendo sport me ne son fatte di simili. Ossa e tendini per fortuna non hanno nulla di che. No, quando mi ha preso la moto è andata via in avanti, d'istinto mi sono aggrappato al manubrio e l'ho seguita, poi come si coricava per fortuna ho fatto in tempo a togliere la gamba da sotto e sono caduto lateralmente. Mi son fatto male alla gamba di richiamo sull'altro lato perchè ha sbattuto forte sul telaio della moto durante la caduta, altrimenti non mi sarei fatto davvero nulla.


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimmi subito chi è che quando vengo in ferie vado a gonfiarla di botte


 Ok grazie... se stasera fa problemi col cid, ti chiamo amichetta


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sai, sono solo contusioni... le riconosco perchè negli anni facendo sport me ne son fatte di simili. Ossa e tendini per fortuna non hanno nulla di che. No, quando mi ha preso la moto è andata via in avanti, d'istinto mi sono aggrappato al manubrio e l'ho seguita, poi come si coricava per fortuna ho fatto in tempo a togliere la gamba da sotto e sono caduto lateralmente. Mi son fatto male alla gamba di richiamo sull'altro lato perchè ha sbattuto forte sul telaio della moto durante la caduta, altrimenti non mi sarei fatto davvero nulla.


E' una questione di sicurezza Molti , anche se non hai nulla e non avrai nulla neanche in seguito , meglio avere un foglio del brotzu in mano . 
( A parte che volendo ti potresti fare anche dei soldini :condom


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimmi subito chi è che quando vengo in ferie vado a gonfiarla di botte


 bellezza.............ciao.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sai, sono solo contusioni... le riconosco perchè negli anni facendo sport me ne son fatte di simili. Ossa e tendini per fortuna non hanno nulla di che. No, quando mi ha preso la moto è andata via in avanti, d'istinto mi sono aggrappato al manubrio e l'ho seguita, poi come si coricava per fortuna ho fatto in tempo a togliere la gamba da sotto e sono caduto lateralmente. Mi son fatto male alla gamba di richiamo sull'altro lato perchè ha sbattuto forte sul telaio della moto durante la caduta, altrimenti non mi sarei fatto davvero nulla.


 molti, vai al ps oggi ....se non si fa sentire, almeno hai un refertino....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

se non si presenta oggi partila di conca domani... noto proverbio cinese


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> se non si presenta oggi partila di conca domani... noto proverbio cinese


volendo potremmo organizzare unu certu


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> se non si presenta oggi partila di conca domani... noto proverbio cinese


 Se non si fa sentire oggi, vado al ps e poi a denunciarla ai caramba... ma secondo me sarebbe davvero deficiente a sparire. Poi, non mi è sembrata la tipa, ieri sera mi ha chiamato per sapere come stavo. Oh, poi non si può mai dire...


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*M.M*

Mi hai fattto ricordare un gustoso episodio....!!Quarto anno liceo scientifico...orario di entrata...come al solito davo spettacolo con la mia Aprilia Replica.....!!Quel giorno decido di osare di più...avevo appena montato la marmitta ARROW...quindi più compressione....!Decido di far una bella impennata...davanti a professori e alunne varie.....ma.....si insomma guardo il cielo e la moto...mi scarica in terra....proseguendo la sua folle corsa da sola.....Il bello è che all'incrocio...una Jeep non rispetta lo stop..e la mia moto la prende in pieno...!Il conducente rimane sbigottito..e incomincia ad inveire.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Passa una pattuglia della p.s...cerca di capire...io avevo un ginocchio bucherellato....e quello strillava...ad un certo punto L'agente guarda il proprietario della jeep e gli dice:Lei cosa vuole?.....se ne se ne và alla svelta gli faccia il verbale per non aver rispettato lo stop....è ininfluente se sulla moto c'era il conducente o meno....lei doveva rispettar lo stop!!!Diventai il mito del liceo....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> volendo potremmo organizzare unu certu


ma ne devo portare il crik?


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma ne devo portare il crik?


no , te lo ammollo io


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai fattto ricordare un gustoso episodio....!!Quarto anno liceo scientifico...orario di entrata...come al solito davo spettacolo con la mia Aprilia Replica.....!!Quel giorno decido di osare di più...avevo appena montato la marmitta ARROW...quindi più compressione....!Decido di far una bella impennata...davanti a professori e alunne varie.....ma.....si insomma guardo il cielo e la moto...mi scarica in terra....proseguendo la sua folle corsa da sola.....Il bello è che all'incrocio...una Jeep non rispetta lo stop..e la mia moto la prende in pieno...!Il conducente rimane sbigottito..e incomincia ad inveire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























che cazzo di casino... solo a te poteva capitare!


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Molti*

Chiamarono anche l'ambulanza....ma quei due poliziotti...un mito....quello della jeep se ne andò incazzato come una iena...gridava:Questo impennava fategli la multa....e loro:Noi non l'bbiam visto...e lei a non aver irispettato lo stop...quindi stia zitto....!!Credimi la mia notorietà aumentò a dismisura come il successo con le donne della scuola.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiamarono anche l'ambulanza....ma quei due poliziotti...un mito....quello della jeep se ne andò incazzato come una iena...gridava:Questo impennava fategli la multa....e loro:Noi non l'bbiam visto...e lei a non aver irispettato lo stop...quindi stia zitto....!!Credimi la mia notorietà aumentò a dismisura come il successo con le donne della scuola.....!!


un mio compagno di classe alle superiori ogni tanto veniva a scuola in ape.
si divertiva a fare le curve su due ruote nel piazzale davanti alla scuola. un giorno non so come,mentre faceva una curva, una cassetta di gingerino che era rimasta nel cassone è volata sugli scalini della scuola. non ti dico i bidelli quanto incazzati erano


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiamarono anche l'ambulanza....ma quei due poliziotti...un mito....quello della jeep se ne andò incazzato come una iena...gridava:Questo impennava fategli la multa....e loro:Noi non l'bbiam visto...e lei a non aver irispettato lo stop...quindi stia zitto....!!Credimi la mia notorietà aumentò a dismisura come il successo con le donne della scuola.....!!


ho sempre sperato di vedere una scena così... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




in campagna c'erano sti bulletti che passavano e ripassavano con le moto smerigliando parecchio i cabasisi, e quando si mettevano su una ruota sola speravo sempre tanto che pigliassero nà culata storica


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

Vabbè con l'ape era ridicolo dai....!Io...moto da strada...colori sgargianti,maglietta axo sport in tinta con la moto...casco kiwi con visiera fumè.....Anna....lassà perde....


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Bru*

Effettivamente nà figura di merda....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè con l'ape era ridicolo dai....!Io...moto da strada...colori sgargianti,maglietta axo sport in tinta con la moto...casco kiwi con visiera fumè.....Anna....lassà perde....


va bè, te sei un fighetto, ho capito


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

Fighetto?Na figura di merda...altrochè....capello lungo.....arrivò l'ambulanza ma per far il duro feci finta di star bene.....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

la più grossa figura di merda l'ho vista fare ad un burino del paesino dove abbiamo la casa in campagna.
Eravamo andate alle giostre e c'era un gruppetto di burini che voleva fare il figo con le "milanesi".
Saliamo sulle macchinine a scontro e sto pirla invece di sedersi resta in piedi   attaccato all'asta mentre il suo amico guida (scontrandoci ogni momento).
Ad un certo punto li becca in pieno un 'altra automobilina e prendono una bella botta. Vedo che il pirla sbatte la faccia contro l'asta.
Il pirla vede che lo guardiamo a fa finta di non essersi fatto niente, fa un sorrisone e gli manca il dente davanti!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












un male porco ma il pirla ride e fa finta di niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





giuro che ho rischiato di farmela addosso


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*aSU*

sTUPENDA 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  !


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fighetto?Na figura di merda...altrochè....capello lungo.....arrivò l'ambulanza ma per far il duro feci finta di star bene.....


sempre fighetto resti


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

cmq quella di far finta di non essersi fatti male lo facciamo tutti, che fave...
mi ricordo un giorno che ero nella segreteria di un golf , tutta fighetta coi tacchi alti sul marmo, scivolo e prendo una culata terribile, pensavo di essermi rotta l'osso sacro.
quando sono venuti ad aiutarmi ho detto no no, non mi son fatta niente....chissà perchè ci vergogniamo


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la più grossa figura di merda l'ho vista fare ad un burino del paesino dove abbiamo la casa in campagna.
> Eravamo andate alle giostre e c'era un gruppetto di burini che voleva fare il figo con le "milanesi".
> Saliamo sulle macchinine a scontro e sto pirla invece di sedersi resta in piedi attaccato all'asta mentre il suo amico guida (scontrandoci ogni momento).
> Ad un certo punto li becca in pieno un 'altra automobilina e prendono una bella botta. Vedo che il pirla sbatte la faccia contro l'asta.
> ...


dio caro ma che stecca che ha preso ...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq quella di far finta di non essersi fatti male lo facciamo tutti, che fave...
> mi ricordo un giorno che ero nella segreteria di un golf , tutta fighetta coi tacchi alti sul marmo, scivolo e prendo una culata terribile, pensavo di essermi rotta l'osso sacro.
> quando sono venuti ad aiutarmi ho detto no no, non mi son fatta niente....chissà perchè ci vergogniamo


giochi a golf con i tacchi?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq quella di far finta di non essersi fatti male lo facciamo tutti, che fave...
> mi ricordo un giorno che ero nella segreteria di un golf , tutta fighetta coi tacchi alti sul marmo, scivolo e prendo una culata terribile, pensavo di essermi rotta l'osso sacro.
> quando sono venuti ad aiutarmi ho detto no no, non mi son fatta niente....chissà perchè ci vergogniamo


io quando il cane mi ha strattonata e mi sono sdraiata cadendo su dei sacchi della pattuma ho visto che uno alla finestra che mi ha visto rideva e ho cominciato a ridere cone una pirla anch'io...
comunque è vero..se qualcuno ci guarda facciamo finta di non esserci fatti niente..che strani


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> giochi a golf con i tacchi?


no, organizzavo le gare


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> sTUPENDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anna A ha detto:


> dio caro ma che stecca che ha preso ...



se ripenso alla faccia con la bocca aperta senza dente davanti sto ancora male 

	
	
		
		
	


	












però poi s'è incazzato come un toro perchè i suoi amici erano piegati dal ridere


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

l'unica volta che non ho detto che non mi ero fatta niente è quando non ho visto la porta di vetro in un negozio e sono entrata di brutto con la faccia.
un male terribile...mi girava la testa e dopo 2 sec avevo un bozzo grosso come una mela sulla fronte .
la tipa rideva come una matta ma io ero tutta rintronata


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

E cosa avrei dovuto fare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Ero già stato  coione di mio..mi mettevo pure a piangere dicendo che mi ero fatto la bua? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Cmq in qull liceo ho lasciato un segno tangibile......se potessi raccontare.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Giugno 2009)

Un cliente viene a ritirare la moto nuova.
Giacca di pelle e stivaletti da moto.
Fa per partire, spegne il motore, riparte spegne il motore e lascia sdraiare la moto. Leva frizione rotta.
Riparte, attraversa la corsia, apre troppo, la gomma dietro scivola. Altra leva frizione e manopola sinistra.
Riparte senza guardare, taglia la strada ad una macchina che (per fortuna lenta) lo centra in pieno.
Cerchio, forcelle, disco freno, manubrio, pedana sinistra, specchietto, serbatoio.

_"Per problemi economici vendo moto nuovissima, zero chilometri a prezzo interessante......"_


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa avrei dovuto fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti han fatto la targa ricordo quando ti sei diplomato?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un cliente viene a ritirare la moto nuova.
> Giacca di pelle e stivaletti da moto.
> Fa per partire, spegne il motore, riparte spegne il motore e lascia sdraiare la moto. Leva frizione rotta.
> Riparte, attraversa la corsia, apre troppo, la gomma dietro scivola. Altra leva frizione e manopola sinistra.
> ...


 
compresa di piccolo altarino con portafiori incorporato


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non si fa più vedere la becco io... ho la targa ed il cellulare!





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok grazie... se stasera fa problemi col cid, ti chiamo amichetta


Se anche non si dovesse far vedere puoi ugualmente far la denuncia alla tua ssicurazione firmando solo tu il modulo dando i suoi estremi...basta che la tua assicurazione riesca a verificare presso quale compagnia è assicurata (se è macchina a noleggio non dovrebbe esser difficile risalire alla compagnia)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'indennizzo verrà pagato dalla tua compagnia (aggiungi qualche certificato visto che la botta l'hai presa, male non fa...:condom


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti han fatto la targa ricordo quando ti sei diplomato?


Già, quella della moto l'aveva persa con la penna


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

La verità?Una proff mi fece il suo in bocca al lupo prima dell'esame in maniera particolare...e non era una targa......!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?Una proff mi fece il suo in bocca al lupo prima dell'esame in maniera particolare...e non era una targa......!!!


Si chiamava Lupo?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?Una proff mi fece il suo in bocca al lupo prima dell'esame in maniera particolare...e non era una targa......!!!


racconta, racconta...


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*.....*

Vabbè insomma mi aveva in simpatia....e purtroppo avevo l'abitudine di disegnare piselli sui libri dei miei compagni quando andavano all'interrogazione....cosa puntualmente ricambiata.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Purtroppo un giorno disegno un pisello sul libro sbagliato....la proff aveva dato il suo libro in prestito al collega... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  insomma dovetti inventarmi che l'avevo perso io...lei capìì e fece finta di nulla e presi l'incarico di riportarglielo a casa....puoi capire come andò a finire....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè insomma mi aveva in simpatia....e purtroppo avevo l'abitudine di disegnare piselli sui libri dei miei compagni quando andavano all'interrogazione....cosa puntualmente ricambiata....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che t'inventi johnny


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Trovo molto* "cafone" *l'uomo che in compagnia di una donna, guardi con intenzione o faccia apprezzamenti su altre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure io.


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

... hip hip hurrààà! E' passata la pazza e ha firmato il cid senza fiatare! Ogni tanto si trovano ancora persone corrette!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... hip hip hurrààà! E' passata la pazza e ha firmato il cid senza fiatare! Ogni tanto si trovano ancora persone corrette!


e ci mancherebbe pure...ti è venuta nel culo


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

una vera cidda


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... hip hip hurrààà! E' passata la pazza e ha firmato il cid senza fiatare! Ogni tanto si trovano ancora persone corrette!


niente rissa allora


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe pure...ti è venuta nel culo


 E' una battuta perozzina? Ma lo sai quanta gente c'è in strada che ha torto marcio e cerca di scappottarsi sempre e comunque???


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> niente rissa allora


 Niet! Anzi mi ha offerto anche il caffè!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una battuta perozzina? Ma lo sai quanta gente c'è in strada che ha torto marcio e cerca di scappottarsi sempre e comunque???


per fortuna non mi è mai successo...
comunque immagino, son contenta perozzino


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per fortuna non mi è mai successo...
> comunque immagino, son contenta perozzino


 A me si... una volta stavo per trucidare un vecchio bastardo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, lasciamo perdere... grazie perozzina!


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Niet! Anzi mi ha offerto anche il caffè!


e noi che pensavamo fosse una tanalla furba ed eravamo pronti col trep


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e noi che pensavamo fosse una tanalla furba ed eravamo pronti col trep


 No no, era ancora preoccupata di avermi fatto male... davvero gentile!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> niente rissa allora


peccato


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No no, era ancora preoccupata di avermi fatto male... davvero gentile!


ti ha mostrato le tette?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ti ha mostrato le tette?


da come ne parla  direi di si


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

Magari.......sarei una mente decisamente creativa ad inventarmi il tutto....solamente verità anna....come nel mio stile....!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ti ha mostrato le tette?


Non me ne fregava niente delle tette, l'unica cosa che volevo da lei era la sua firma sul cid. Però forse me le avrebbe mostrate...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non me ne fregava niente delle tette, l'unica cosa che volevo da lei era la sua firma sul cid. Però forse me le avrebbe mostrate...


Ti sei perso il senso dell'umorismo ?


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei perso il senso dell'umorismo ?


 Mi sa che mi vedi male tu... il senso ce l'ho tutto, forse dovresti farti la stessa domanda.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Nooi ci immaginavamo già qualche scena stile:

"Le ho fatto tanto male?"
"Si, si , proprio qui (indicando l'interno coscia)"
"Bacino che passa la bua ? (con cigia sfarfallanti)"

E avanti così.
Ci hai delusi, Molti ;o)


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

santo cielo provvedero' subito, non sia mai


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> santo cielo provvedero' subito, non sia mai


Attenzione, è stato smarrito un senso dell'umorismo, circa zona centro storico.
Non ha medaglietta, ma è riconoscibile perchè zoppica e gli manca l'occhio destro. Chi lo trovasse usi cautela nell'avvicinarlo: è mordace.
Lauta ricompensa.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Attenzione, è stato smarrito un senso dell'umorismo, circa zona centro storico.
> Non ha medaglietta, ma è riconoscibile perchè zoppica e gli manca l'occhio destro. Chi lo trovasse usi cautela nell'avvicinarlo: è mordace.
> Lauta ricompensa.


 

















mi sa che ha aggredito me


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> santo cielo provvedero' subito, non sia mai


 Non c'è mica fretta...


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nooi ci immaginavamo già qualche scena stile:
> 
> "Le ho fatto tanto male?"
> "Si, si , proprio qui (indicando l'interno coscia)"
> ...


... fatti tirar sotto tu la prossima volta, e poi trombatela per bene, alcetto...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Attenzione, è stato smarrito un senso dell'umorismo, circa zona centro storico.
> Non ha medaglietta, ma è riconoscibile perchè zoppica e gli manca l'occhio destro. Chi lo trovasse usi cautela nell'avvicinarlo: è mordace.
> Lauta ricompensa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... fatti tirar sotto tu la prossima volta, e poi trombatela per bene, alcetto...


L'esperto in queste situazioni è Oscuro.
A me al limite, se vede che non sono ancora morto mi darebbe il colpo di grazia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti sento un po' caustico, sbaglio? Mi spiacerebbe


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Se te lo ritrovano, però, la prossima volta stai più attenta


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se te lo ritrovano, però, la prossima volta stai più attenta


prometto di tenerlo al guinzaglio


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Attenzione, è stato smarrito un senso dell'umorismo, circa zona centro storico.
> Non ha medaglietta, ma è riconoscibile perchè zoppica e gli manca l'occhio destro. Chi lo trovasse usi cautela nell'avvicinarlo: è mordace.
> Lauta ricompensa.


ma  capperi!  ancora non l'hai ritrovato??


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> prometto di tenerlo al guinzaglio


....e mettigli pure la museruola.
Almeno lo avevi assicurato?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma capperi! ancora non l'hai ritrovato??


Stavo parlando di quello di Lettrice.
Il mio ed il tuo li hanno visti che si accoppiavano animalescamente. Mi sa che figliano


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Stavo parlando di quello di Lettrice.
> Il mio ed il tuo li hanno visti che si accoppiavano animalescamente. Mi sa che figliano


il mio , proprio perchè c'è, se ne guarda eccome da figliare coi fantasmi


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'esperto in queste situazioni è Oscuro.
> A me al limite, se vede che non sono ancora morto mi darebbe il colpo di grazia.
> 
> 
> ...


 Assolutamente no, tutt'altro... dolce come il miele!


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, tutt'altro... dolce come il miele!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio , proprio perchè c'è, se ne guarda eccome da figliare coi fantasmi


 miiiiiiiiiiiii...che stronza....................


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio , proprio perchè c'è, se ne guarda eccome da figliare coi fantasmi


poi il rompicoglioni piantagrane sono io eh?
Buona giornata Asu


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> poi il rompicoglioni piantagrane sono io eh?
> Buona giornata Asu



madonna santa...si scherza alce 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..
dovresti farti impiantare davvero un po' di senso dell'umorismo, sai??

come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna santa...si scherza alce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vediamo quanto sei capace di andare avanti, su


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vediamo quanto sei capace di andare avanti, su


mica sei solo tu utente spina nel cuo eh?
comunque la mollo perchè sei irrecuperabile.
Non ridi neanche se ti legano e fanno il solletico.
Ciao nè?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica sei solo tu utente spina nel cuo eh?
> comunque la mollo perchè sei irrecuperabile.
> Non ridi neanche se ti legano e fanno il solletico.
> Ciao nè?


Non ci credo che molli, ti aspetto al varco


----------

